# Does Judaism believe that the O.T. is Inerrant?



## Scott Shahan (Apr 3, 2007)

I know that there are many different "sects" within Judaism, but I was just wondering if there is a common belief that the O.T. Scriptures are Infalliable. This might sound like a dumb question, but I have a Jewish Professor that is the head of the religion department here that doesn't think that the Scriptures are Inerrant. What sects of Judaism believe in Inerrancy?

Thanks


----------

